# Shitty ass week with the gto



## Zachary Cote (Jan 26, 2018)

I drove from Maryland to North Carolina to visit my family and I’m pretty sure my throw out bearing is going out and than I hear a clunk in the back every once in a while I wonder if it’s the drive shaft bearing it doesn’t sound like the rear end. And than when I came back my check engine light came on so I stopped and bought a code reader and says it’s my mass air flow sensor. Just wondering what that clunking shit is


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Damn sorry to hear! That random clunk that sounds like its coming from the rear is most likely the factory drive line slack when u load or unload it. Theres some slop in the diff, guibos, carrier bearing ect. When u go from an unloaded state to loaded state, ie release the clutch into gear, the drive shaft will move some before it starts to move and clank the pinon gear against the ring gear. Thats completely normal. Unless its a thud, thud, thud right when u take off or at low rpm, which would be a torn center carrier bearing. Just check the rubber on the carrier bearing make sure the rubber isnt ripped and is making contact all the way around the bearing.

The mass airflow CEL may just be carbon build up on the sensor. Clean it with some maf cleaner from ur local auto store. Also clean the throttle body opening and behind the blades, and make sure the intake tube is clean. Basically get all the junk out and reset the check engine codes. If it pops again replace the mass airflow censor.

The TOB isnt as easy. I think i commented on another post u made about this or maybe it was someone else asking about the TOB and slave. The trans has to come out. The tob is attached to the slave so you'll need to buy a new slave to get a new tob. You can get the LUK slave for f-bodies, swap the hydraulic line fitting, and save $100. You're pilot bearing could be toast as well if you're hearing grinding sometimes with clutch depressed while still in gear. 

If u happen to be mechanically inclined, pulling the trans is a pretty straight forward ordeal. I can help you with directions if u go that route and do it yourself.


----------



## Zachary Cote (Jan 26, 2018)

Yea definitely no thud noise it stops right away as soon as I’m rolling. That’s nice to hear that that’s normal. Now would buying a one piece drive shaft fix that? And I’m planning on cleaning the mafs today or tomorrow and throttle body. And the TOB I’m thinking it’s more the TOB more than the pilot bearing from other things I’ve been reading. I’ve changed a clutch and shit before on my Jeep Wrangler that was lifted and very easy to get to lol so I’m probably just gonna take her in and get it done I’m just gonna replace everything while the transmission is off. And I will check into that slave cylinder too


----------



## Zachary Cote (Jan 26, 2018)

New clutch flywheel installed today runs so much smoother!


----------

